# my son & I off to the U.S.



## astara (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi, Im a solo parent wanting to move to the states for work.
I know about the cost of living, hence the reason for our move, but Im uncertin about moving OS with kids, the schooling costs and also are there any pit fallss when it comes to after school care.
We are looking at Los Angeles, not sure which area, possibly westhollywood or along the coast just south of down town LA.
can any one give me a heads up?

Thanks for ur help
AStara


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You say you are WANTING to move to the US for work.

Do you have a work visa? You cannot move to the US before you have a work visa, unless you have some other sort of visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

astara said:


> Hi, Im a solo parent wanting to move to the states for work.
> I know about the cost of living, hence the reason for our move, but Im uncertin about moving OS with kids, the schooling costs and also are there any pit fallss when it comes to after school care.
> We are looking at Los Angeles, not sure which area, possibly westhollywood or along the coast just south of down town LA.
> can any one give me a heads up?
> ...


There can be a long road between wanting and doing. Do you have work and visa lined up?


----------



## jo123 (Oct 28, 2010)

Maybe, just maybe, the op wanted some information so she could decide whether or not to apply for the visa???


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

jo123 said:


> Maybe, just maybe, the op wanted some information so she could decide whether or not to apply for the visa???


If it is a work visa the OP requires then it is her prospective employer that applies for it, not the OP.

So if no prospective employer, then OP cannot move to the US.

Before responding with lots of info regarding LA we would just like to ensure that the move is feasible.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

My friends live in Irvine and its lovely. Its not my type of place however I can see why families love it there. that whole Orange County/Newport/Laguna Beach is just lovely.

I live in NYC and prefer life over here except prefer the west coast weather


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jo123 said:


> Maybe, just maybe, the op wanted some information so she could decide whether or not to apply for the visa???


Whereas with immigration to OZ, NZ or even Canada, many will make it, the same is not true for US immigration. There are very narrow niches that few can squeeze through. Asking whether there is a realistic chance of a suitable immigration route before getting into the nitty gritty of, say, the school system is perfectly valid.


----------



## astara (Aug 13, 2011)

Crawford said:


> You say you are WANTING to move to the US for work.
> 
> Do you have a work visa? You cannot move to the US before you have a work visa, unless you have some other sort of visa.


i know, thanks crawford, i have sponcered job offers, i am asking about te schooling so i know if i can accept the job, it is an 18 mth visa for me but i dont know about my child.


----------



## astara (Aug 13, 2011)

astara said:


> Hi, Im a solo parent wanting to move to the states for work.
> I know about the cost of living, hence the reason for our move, but Im uncertin about moving OS with kids, the schooling costs and also are there any pit fallss when it comes to after school care.
> We are looking at Los Angeles, not sure which area, possibly westhollywood or along the coast just south of down town LA.
> can any one give me a heads up?
> ...


ok just to clarify, i have sponcered job offeres. i want to know about schooling so i can take this oppertunity of a life time.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

astara said:


> ok just to clarify, i have sponcered job offeres. i want to know about schooling so i can take this oppertunity of a life time.


Unless you choose to send your kids to private school they will attend the school which is assigned to your residence. A lot of schools offer after school programs until 17:00 or so for a charge. Late pick up will result in penalties. Otherwise you have to make arrangements such as day care, nanny or even parents of class mates. Officially school is free of charge but you will end up with several hundred dollars for materials, field trips, uniforms if applicable, lunches, extra activities ...


----------



## astara (Aug 13, 2011)

twostep said:


> Unless you choose to send your kids to private school they will attend the school which is assigned to your residence. A lot of schools offer after school programs until 17:00 or so for a charge. Late pick up will result in penalties. Otherwise you have to make arrangements such as day care, nanny or even parents of class mates. Officially school is free of charge but you will end up with several hundred dollars for materials, field trips, uniforms if applicable, lunches, extra activities ...


thank you twostep. that is helpfull!!


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

I can only speak for NYC but its the after-school care that is much more expensive than in Australia. In fact most children's activities ( swimming classes,sports etc) are here but again that I think its more a Manhattan thing than a US thing.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hutais said:


> I can only speak for NYC but its the after-school care that is much more expensive than in Australia. In fact most children's activities ( swimming classes,sports etc) are here but again that I think its more a Manhattan thing than a US thing.


It is the same all over. Kids seem to take over their parents lives with their activities. OP will probably have sticker shock when she sees what extended stay, dance, ball, swiming ... run not to mention "cab mom".


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

astara said:


> i know, thanks crawford, i have sponcered job offers, i am asking about te schooling so i know if i can accept the job, it is an 18 mth visa for me but i dont know about my child.


Seems like a huge move just for 18 months. What category is the visa? - I am not aware of an 18 month visa.


----------



## greenpaddy (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi all
I'm completely new to any kind of forum but i waswondering if someone could give me a few pointers on what do do.
I have recieved a job offer from an irish company who are opening an office in the US and have asked me to run a technicial department as it is a very specialised area.I have yet to complete all paper work but they say that they have a company visa which will cover my wife 2 kids and myself .is there such a thing available?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

greenpaddy said:


> Hi all
> I'm completely new to any kind of forum but i waswondering if someone could give me a few pointers on what do do.
> I have recieved a job offer from an irish company who are opening an office in the US and have asked me to run a technicial department as it is a very specialised area.I have yet to complete all paper work but they say that they have a company visa which will cover my wife 2 kids and myself .is there such a thing available?


You should be asking the company which visa they are applying for for you. There are different visa for different circumstances - but yes, there are visas which cover the applicant and their family.


----------



## greenpaddy (Aug 16, 2011)

Crawford said:


> You should be asking the company which visa they are applying for for you. There are different visa for different circumstances - but yes, there are visas which cover the applicant and their family.


hi
thanks for your comment.i will be dealing with them nearer the weekend.
Would i have to surrend my irish driving licience to gain a US one or can i use this there.does it take long to get a US licience.thanks


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

I just got my NYS licence and I still have my Australian one too. I dont know what state your going to but here in NYS you need to start all over again once your a resident.


----------



## greenpaddy (Aug 16, 2011)

hutais said:


> I just got my NYS licence and I still have my Australian one too. I dont know what state your going to but here in NYS you need to start all over again once your a resident.


Hi
we are planning to go to Boston. we have a 10 year no claims bonus here ,would that be recognised there,do you know?
thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

greenpaddy said:


> hi
> thanks for your comment.i will be dealing with them nearer the weekend.
> Would i have to surrend my irish driving licience to gain a US one or can i use this there.does it take long to get a US licience.thanks


You have to apply for a US driving licence in whichever state you end up in. Different states have different rules under which you have to obtain your State licence in order to drive once you become resident in that state. You cannot continue to drive under your Irish Licence. You will need to take a test (written and practical). It does not usually take too long.

As I understand it your Irish and UK licences are no longer valid once you do not have a residence in the UK/Ireland


----------



## daniml (Aug 16, 2011)

I found taking the driver's test here in the U.S. to be MUCH easier than in Germany! The hardest part for me was the written test as I could not understand some of the verbiage used. Most states require you to get your driver's license within 30 days of residence. 

Not sure if UK/Irish license would stay valid. German license does not have an expiration (or at least it didn't when I moved here 14 yrs ago) and so it remains valid.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

daniml said:


> I found taking the driver's test here in the U.S. to be MUCH easier than in Germany! The hardest part for me was the written test as I could not understand some of the verbiage used. Most states require you to get your driver's license within 30 days of residence.
> 
> Not sure if UK/Irish license would stay valid. German license does not have an expiration (or at least it didn't when I moved here 14 yrs ago) and so it remains valid.


The hardest part was driving on the other-side. I just got mine yesterday and I have to say its easier here than in Australia.:clap2:


----------



## daniml (Aug 16, 2011)

hutais said:


> The hardest part was driving on the other-side. I just got mine yesterday and I have to say its easier here than in Australia.:clap2:


LOL! There is that of course!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

greenpaddy said:


> Hi
> we are planning to go to Boston. we have a 10 year no claims bonus here ,would that be recognised there,do you know?
> thanks


The insurance system is a bit different in the US. Your 10 year no claims bonus may not be recognized as such, but bring some evidence of it - a letter from your insurer or whatever - it could possibly help. You'll need to have insurance in any event, and any sort of endorsement from your insurer back home could help.

In most states (Massachusetts included) you normally need to apply for your license within 30 days of settling in the state, but the test is pretty easy. Get their booklet to study for the test and you should be ok. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Most states have a DVLA website with practice questions for the theory.
They usually give you multiple-choice questions.... not too difficult.
When you do the actual driving test, it's relatively easy compared to European tests.... but... don't do what I did...
I didn't stop 100% at a stop sign, turning right. This failed me, and I had to go back and do it again the next day....I passed!

My full UK no-claims counted for nothing.... but I went on my UKC husband's insurance... it was a lot cheaper!


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

This is for the OP. We live in Southern California. Los Angeles wouldn't be a choice of mine but there are some nice areas in metro LA. I wouldn't worry about all the tales of school expenses. I have 3 grandkids in school in California and our kids went to school here. Yes, there are some costs involved but they are not that expensive.

Where in Los Angeles is your job going to be? That makes a big difference because commuting in the metro LA area is a nightmare. I far prefer the southern Orange County area and they do have some excellent school systems like Mission Viejo.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

greenpaddy said:


> Hi
> we are planning to go to Boston. we have a 10 year no claims bonus here ,would that be recognised there,do you know?
> thanks


Get a written affidavit from your UK insurer. It will not bring much but every bit counts. Google DMV and the respective US state for full information about drivers licences and vehicle registration. There are small variances between staates.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> Get a written affidavit from your UK insurer. It will not bring much but every bit counts. Google DMV and the respective US state for full information about drivers licences and vehicle registration. There are small variances between staates.


Just for reference, in Massachusetts, the drivers licensing stuff is handled by the Registry of Motor Vehicles (the RMV). Welcome MassDOT - Registry Division You could probably find them through Google under "DMV" but it's one of those little oddities of living in Massachusetts.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Just for reference, in Massachusetts, the drivers licensing stuff is handled by the Registry of Motor Vehicles (the RMV). Welcome MassDOT - Registry Division You could probably find them through Google under "DMV" but it's one of those little oddities of living in Massachusetts.
> Cheers,
> Bev


What do you expect from the other side of the Mason Dixon Line:>)
I found it through DMV when I needed the link for a poster here.


----------

